# A Blessed Christmas to everybody



## di reston (Dec 24, 2016)

With thanks to you all for the online friendship and all your expertise in every aspect of cooking that you have taught me. Have a Blessed Christmas and a wonderful New Yew year.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## buckytom (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and yours, di.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 24, 2016)

Joyeux Noel, di!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 24, 2016)

Same to you, *di*.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas, di.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy winter solstice to all!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 25, 2016)

I wish everyone a merry Christmas.  And by that, I mean that I hope you have a wonderful day on that day I celebrate as Christmas.  No matter your faith, no matter your belief, I hope that day is full of joy, family, goodwill, and a feeling that there is still good in the world, that is, I wish you one of the greatest things I can, I wish that hope still burns brightly within you, hope for a better future, for you, for your posterity, and for this planet.

That is what I mean when I say Merry Christmas.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## di reston (Dec 25, 2016)

To Buckytom:

There is always someone who will pick you up and travel with you, when you least expect it. This is one reason why DC is such an amazing forum. Cling on. Many times it seems that we are not only a cookery forum, first and foremost, but a brotherhood of friends. Here you are never alone, although we have to keep to strict ethics as to how we follow the rules. 
The best of DC is the affection and respect and great culinary knowledge you all have. And if you find yourself falling, there is always a knowledgeable helping hand to pick you up again.

Let's say that this is my 'recipe' of true friendship that we have.

With great respect,

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to everyone. You are all very special to me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 25, 2016)

buckytom said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours, di.



So, BT, going' to California?  Ain't no snow in southern Cal.  Being a Jersey boy, oh how will you ever cope?

Merry Christmas, brother.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2016)

di reston said:


> To Buckytom:
> 
> There is always someone who will pick you up and travel with you, when you least expect it. This is one reason why DC is such an amazing forum. Cling on. Many times it seems that we are not only a cookery forum, first and foremost, but a brotherhood of friends. Here you are never alone, although we have to keep to strict ethics as to how we follow the rules.
> The best of DC is the affection and respect and great culinary knowledge you all have. And if you find yourself falling, there is always a knowledgeable helping hand to pick you up again.
> ...


 

Thanks, di. That is a lovely sentiment; a very sweet recipe you might say. All the best to you as this year draws to a close, and the wonders and promise of a new year begins. 



Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> So, BT, going' to California? Ain't no snow in southern Cal. Being a Jersey boy, oh how will you ever cope?
> 
> Merry Christmas, brother.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Merry, merry Christmas, big bro.

You know, in my absence, you were often in my thoughts. Even though I knew the right thing for me to do was go, I felt very badly that I wasn't going to be speaking with you again for a while. 
One of my Christmas gifts this year is to be able to pick up where we left off, as true family often does. 
I am proud to be considered part of your tribe.


----------



## di reston (Dec 27, 2016)

I'll be there to hang on to you, as will many others here. Hold on tight, and you won't fall.


di reston


A very special wish to all for a good New Year


----------

